# Moonshine



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about trying my hand at a little moonshine. I know the laws governing homebrewed beer and was wondering if anyone knows a website that would cover the moonshine laws in Mississippi? My neighbor says up to 5 gallons for personal consumption per year is legal. Others say it's still completely illegal. Anyone know?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought it is legal as long as you don't sell it.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Why not just buy some 190 proof everclear (if its sold in your state) and make some apple pie, its a drink we make and it tastes just like apple pie like grandma used to make, but in a glass LOL.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im not a 100% on the laws but i know a few people on the coast that make it and they saw its 5gal a yr of personal consumption also. but this website says only wine is allowed to be made in mississippi http://www.homebrewersassociation.org/pages/government-affairs/statutes/mississippi


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Rubberdown said:


> Why not just buy some 190 proof everclear (if its sold in your state) and make some apple pie, its a drink we make and it tastes just like apple pie like grandma used to make, but in a glass LOL.


Yea I could buy it but I think it'd be fun to make it myself. I've made several hundred gallons of beer, just want to try to make shine. Wine would be easier but I'm not interested in wine making.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

be careful .. moonshine can make you go blind if not made correctly..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Rubberdown said:


> Why not just buy some 190 proof everclear (if its sold in your state) and make some apple pie, its a drink we make and it tastes just like apple pie like grandma used to make, but in a glass LOL.


Got a recipe for this gem?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

my friend got a kit on ebay for 80 bucs out of montana works well with pratice.:flames:


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Everclear that taste like apple pie? I've mixed that with just about everything i can find and havent found anything that even closely resembles something so tasty? Lol Unless maybe i'm already drunk? Anyways Everything I have heard/read about moonshine, says it is illegal. It's hard to find any specific information by state though. I had a few friends in college that made it however. Stuff just wastn't for me.. Lol. Although my room mate would just drink it straight..


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> Yea I could buy it but I think it'd be fun to make it myself. I've made several hundred gallons of beer, just want to try to make shine. Wine would be easier but I'm not interested in wine making.


I see, I would like to make it too cuz a.) it should cost less and b.) it would be fun, but it sounds pretty dangerous from listening to some co workers talking about it.

I'll start a new thread on APPLE PIE


----------

